# Laurel plant - poisonous



## Quartz (19 August 2010)

I have a laurel plant around the edge of the field my horse is in (many horses have grazed there before without problem), however the grass is now non existant and he has started on trees and bushes.  Yesterday he was seen eating from the laurel plant and a berry plant which grows within the hedge also.  He has had diarreahea this morning.  He is eating his food, has not got temp, but def had diarreahea.  Only one as I have checked his field and only found one loose number 2.  Will this pass do you think?  He is also on rest at the moment and only being hacked once a week, hence having both half of field to graze in.  But now I am inclined to block off the half full of trees and bushes and just keep him at the bottom, what do you think?  Thanks


----------



## Eriskayowner (19 August 2010)

Can you put hay out? This might encourage them away from the hedge. Laurel is unfortunately quite toxic to horses so I think you need to do as much as you can to stop them eating it, even if it means removing the plants and replacing with post and rail.


----------



## Quartz (19 August 2010)

Have been feeding his granules twice a day and small quantities of hay 3 times a day.  Have fed hay in smaller quantities 3 times to try and stop him snacking on these bushes.  V. worried although he seems fine in all other respects.


----------

